# دعوة الى جميع مهندسى الميكانيكا ( حمل مشروع تخرجك )(مهندس/عبدالناصرعجوة )



## المهندس شبراوى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الى اعضاء الملتقى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت من اجل ان تعم الفائدة ويستفيد اخواننا المهندسين 
وكذلك الطلاب والباحثين وجدت ان ادعو حضراتكم جميعا 
لتحميل مشروعات تخرجكم وهى فكرة جيدة ارجو التفاعل والمشاركة والتحميل
وفقكم جميعا رب العرش الكريم لما يحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

*اساتذتى الأفاضل رواد هذا الملتقى الحبيب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد تم دمج موضوع مشاريع هندسة شبرا مع موضوع دعوة الى جميع مهندسى الميكانيكا 
( حمل مشروع تخرجك ) نظرا لاتحاد الموضعين فى هدف واحد
دمتم بخير ونعمة*
مهندس / عبدالناصر عجوة

مشروع المهندس مصطفى السيد ( شبرا )





====================================

مشروع لميكانيكا قوى 

باسم​
Natural converction heat​

الكتاب 





احصائات التجارب فى ملفات اكسل





العرض التقديمى ليوم المشروع​





=====================================

مشروع لطلبه خارج الكليه 

باسم​
CNC drilling Machine​





=======================================

مشروع ميكانيكا انتاج 
تحت اشراف الدكتور 
*صابر محمود عبد ربه*

باسم​
Implementation, Modeling & Control 
Of
Line Follower​





العرض التقديمى فقط















=============================================​

مشروع ميكانيكا انتاج 
تحت اشراف الدكتور 
*صابر محمود عبد ربه*

باسم​
Design , Implementation and Control 
of 
Walking Robot
Via PIC-microcontroller​


الكتاب




العرض التقديمى ليوم المشروع





صور موضوعه بالكتاب وموضحه 
للبرمجه والبرامج





البرامج المستخدمه





بعض المراجع والكتب المساعدة







و



















​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .

جاري التحميل والاطلاع .

تقبل احترامي وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## محمود هوانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بالتوفيق يا شباب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 سبتمبر 2008)

تمام اوي يا باشا
جارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس حسين احمد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

على فكره انا لسه بادرس 
فى هندسة شبرا
والمهندس مصطفى السيد كان معيد عندى
وجار التحميل وان شاء الله يكون بفايدة


----------



## سعيد الشايب (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف مبررررررررررررروك


----------



## مريم هاشم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المشاريع


----------



## اخ اسماعيل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

=======================
زودك الله من تقاك
ومن النار وقاك
و للفضيلة هداك
وللجنة دعاك
والفردوس مأواك
====================


----------



## عاشق الصدر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم اخواني تقبلوني صديق جديد معكم ....


----------



## عاشق الصدر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن طريقة التحميل اكون ممنون جدا


----------



## طيارمسلم (2 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع يا شباب وفقكم الله


----------



## elasskary (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*Bravo*

والله انا في قمت سعادتى 
مبروك لهندسة شبرا
زمان مكنش حد يسمع عنها
الان بقا ليها مهندسين بيعلوها:12:
on facebookhttp://www.facebook.com/groups/edit.php?members&gid=4874567397#/group.php?gid=4874567397


----------



## المهندس شبراوى (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشروع المهندس مصطفى السيد





====================================


مشروع لميكانيكا قوى 

باسم​
Natural converction heat​

الكتاب 





احصائات التجارب فى ملفات اكسل





العرض التقديمى ليوم المشروع​





=====================================

مشروع لطلبه خارج الكليه 

باسم​
CNC drilling Machine​





=======================================

مشروع ميكانيكا انتاج 
تحت اشراف الدكتور 
*صابر محمود عبد ربه*

باسم​
Implementation, Modeling & Control 
Of
Line Follower​





العرض التقديمى 







كتاب المشروع











=============================================​

مشروع ميكانيكا انتاج 
تحت اشراف الدكتور 
*صابر محمود عبد ربه*

باسم​
Design , Implementation and Control 
of 
Walking Robot
Via PIC-microcontroller​


الكتاب




العرض التقديمى ليوم المشروع





صور موضوعه بالكتاب وموضحه 
للبرمجه والبرامج





البرامج المستخدمه





بعض المراجع والكتب المساعدة







و




​]​


----------



## وهج الشفق (24 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 يوليو 2009)

برافو شباب الى الأمام ومنتظرين باقى الزملاء لوضع مشاريعهم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمود مندو (25 يوليو 2009)

*(`'•.¸(` '•. ¸ * ¸.•'´)¸.•'´) 
«´¨`.¸.* شكرا لك اخي*. ¸.´¨`» 
«´¨`.¸.* بارك الله فيك *. ¸.´¨`» 
(¸. •'´(¸.•'´ * `'•.¸)`'•.¸ )*


----------



## مهندس محمود الخولي (3 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس شبراوي


----------



## mahmoud hh (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كل عام وأنتم بخير
شكراً للجهد المبذول في تطوير معلومات مهندسينا العرب
وإلى الأمام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*دعوة الى جميع مهندسى الميكانيكا ( حمل مشروع تخرجك )*

الى اعضاء الملتقى الأعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجدت من اجل ان تعم الفائدة ويستفيد اخواننا المهندسين وكذلك الطلاب والباحثين وجدت ان ادعو حضراتكم جميعا لتحميل مشروعات تخرجكم وهى فكرة جيدة ارجو التفاعل والمشاركة والتحميل
وفقكم جميعا رب العرش الكريم لما يحبه ويرضاه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

بعد ايام قليلة سوف اطرح مشروعي في الدكتوراة عن صيانة وتصليح الاجزاء المتضررة باستخدام برامج حاسوبية جديدة تحلل الضرر وبعد ذلك عمل معاينة عن كيفية التصليح
من امثلة هذه البرامج
meshfree finite element method
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/47681d1258196185-my_


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> بعد ايام قليلة سوف اطرح مشروعي في الدكتوراة عن صيانة وتصليح الاجزاء المتضرارة باستخدام برامج حاسوبية جديدة تحلل الضرر وبعد ذلك عمل معاينة عن كيفية التصليح
> من امثلة هذه البرامج
> meshfree finite element method


استاذى الفاضل دكتور / محبس
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يشرفنى ان يكون حضرتك اول من استجاب لهذا الموضوع ومنتظر تحميل ملف حضرتك ونحن فى الانتظار
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## أكويلاني (26 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه مهندس عبدالناصر

فكره مره روعه تفيدنا نحنا الطلاب

وانا جديد بينكم طالب بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه اخر سنه شكرا لك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

أكويلاني قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه مهندس عبدالناصر
> 
> فكره مره روعه تفيدنا نحنا الطلاب
> 
> وانا جديد بينكم طالب بقسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه اخر سنه شكرا لك


مهندس / أكويلاني
اهلا بحضرتك فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب
لكم خالص تحيات وربنا يوفقك ومنتظرين مشروعك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ازيك م عبد الناصر دي فكره جيده جدا بس انا مشروعي ليس له علاقه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه انما علاقته بهنسد الانتاج حيث انني خريجه هنسه الانتاج فهل ينفع ؟


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا مشروع عن gas turpine لأخونا المهندس مصطفى شحاته خريج هندسة المنصورة ميكانيكا بور لسنة 2009 الملف حجمه 14 ميجا
اتمنى ان يحوز اعجابكم
وهذه روابط المشروع
http://www.koooraup.com/files/XERDXTG7/project.zip
او
http://www.koooraup.com/redirect/XERDXTG7/3
او
http://www.zshare.net/download/675270925c68c6d2/
او
http://www.mediafire.com/?jwjjmnudmnn
او
http://www.koooraup.com/files/XERDXTG7/project.zip
وشكرا جزيلا ولكم خالص تحياتى
​


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الرد م. عبد الناصر


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم ازيك م عبد الناصر دي فكره جيده جدا بس انا مشروعي ليس له علاقه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه انما علاقته بهنسد الانتاج حيث انني خريجه هنسه الانتاج فهل ينفع ؟


 الحمد لله بخير يا استاذة (مهندسة / عبير )
طبعا ينفع يا استاذة ونحن منتظرين تحميله برجاء حار
وشكرا على الاهتمام​


----------



## Very Little Engine (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور يا مهندس عبدالناصر على هذا الفكرة الجميلة التي تفيد طلاب وطالبات كلية الهندسة ومن ضمنهم أنا.


----------



## سلطان86 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأول أحب أعرفكم بنفسى أخوكم مهندس مصطفى شحاته صاحب أول مشروع تخرج ينشر فى هذا الموضوع الأول بس أحب أن أضيف إسم فريق العمل فى مشروعgas turbine واللى الحمد لله كنت ليدر التيم بتاعه والحمد لله أيضا حصلت على درجة الامتياز فى هذا المشروع.فريق العلم كالتالى :-
1-مصطفى محمد توفيق شحاته
2-معتز إبراهيم شلباية
3-وائل عبد الرحمن عبد الغنى
4-مصطفى على زين العابدين
5-محمد محمود الدشتى
6-شيماء خالد محمد
ملحوظة:-المهندس عبد الناصر رئيسى فى العمل ياريت ياجماعة توصوه عليا !!!!!!!!!!!
طبعا ـ أنا بهرج- المهندس عبد الناصر عجوة ولله الحمد من أفضل مديري الصيانة اللى عرفتهم ومن الشرف أن أعمل تحت قيادته
*


----------



## عمراياد (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراا على الفكرة الجميله
وانشاء الله ساحاول رفع مشروع تخرجي بعنوان تكييف طائرة البوينغ 747

تحياتي


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

سلطان86 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأول أحب أعرفكم بنفسى أخوكم مهندس مصطفى شحاته صاحب أول مشروع تخرج ينشر فى هذا الموضوع الأول بس أحب أن أضيف إسم فريق العمل فى مشروعgas turbine واللى الحمد لله كنت ليدر التيم بتاعه والحمد لله أيضا حصلت على درجة الامتياز فى هذا المشروع.فريق العلم كالتالى :-
> 1-مصطفى محمد توفيق شحاته
> 2-معتز إبراهيم شلباية
> 3-وائل عبد الرحمن عبد الغنى
> ...


مهندس / مصطفى شحاتة
اولا شكرا جزيلا على مرورك ومعذرة لعدم الاستئذان من حضرتك لتحميل المشروع الا اننى اخبرتك اليوم بذلك وشكرا على موفقتك واخلاصك لفريق العمل واعرفك مهندس مصطفى ان بعض الملفات لاتفتح فارجو التوضيح
واما من جهة العمل ( كنت سيبنا مدارين ياعم مصطفى ) وعموما انت مهندس عملى ومجتهد ومستبشر بك خيرا وربنا يوفقك وشكرا على كرم اخلاقك
​واشكر الزملاء فريق العمل:
*-معتز إبراهيم شلباية*
* 3-وائل عبد الرحمن عبد الغنى*
* 4-مصطفى على زين العابدين*
* 5-محمد محمود الدشتى*
* 6-شيماء خالد محمد*
*لهم منى خالص الشكر والعرفان واتمنى ان اراهم بالملتقى قريبا* ونحن فى انتظارهم ليحكو طرائف قد حصلت لهم اثناء تجميع المشروع
نحن فى انتظار الجميع
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> شكراا على الفكرة الجميله
> وانشاء الله ساحاول رفع مشروع تخرجي بعنوان تكييف طائرة البوينغ 747
> 
> تحياتي


اهلا بك مهندس عمر فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ونحن فى انتظار تحميل المشروع
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

Very Little Engine قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور يا مهندس عبدالناصر على هذا الفكرة الجميلة التي تفيد طلاب وطالبات كلية الهندسة ومن ضمنهم أنا.


ونحن فى انتظارك Very Little Engine ولك خالص تحياتى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*air conditioning system for educational building*

هذا هو مشروع التخرج بتاعى " شكرا لحضرتك مهندس عبد الناصر على هذة الدعوة الكريمه "
هذا رابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?k24nnzigh5y


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اسامة القاسى;1327255 قال:


> air conditioning system for educational building
> 
> هذا هو مشروع التخرج بتاعى " شكرا لحضرتك مهندس عبد الناصر على هذة الدعوة الكريمه "
> هذا رابط التحميل
> ...



بل بالعكس مهندس اسامة هذا شرف عظيم لنا ان حضرتك تحمل مشرورعك وشكرا على الاستجابة الا اننى تصفحت المشروع وجدته روعة ولكن بعض الملفات لاتفتح ارجو الافادة
لك خالص تحياتى
اخيك مهندس / عبد الناصر عجوة
​


----------



## سلطان86 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملحوظة للتوضيح فى مشروع gas turbine وهى ان ملفات يتم فتحها عن طريق office 2007
وان شاء المولى عز وجل سيتم رفعها قريبا بلينكات اسهل وب office 2003 
كلمة للمهندس عبد الناصر (يا افندم الشرف لي فى العمل مع حضرتك والله وحده أعلم )

*


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سلطان86 قال:


> *ملحوظة للتوضيح فى مشروع gas turbine وهى ان ملفات يتم فتحها عن طريق office 2007
> وان شاء المولى عز وجل سيتم رفعها قريبا بلينكات اسهل وب office 2003
> كلمة للمهندس عبد الناصر (يا افندم الشرف لي فى العمل مع حضرتك والله وحده أعلم )
> 
> *


منتظرين التعديل مهندس مصطفى وربنا يوفقك لكل خير ونحن فى انتظارك ياسلطان الميكانيكا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يااعضاء المنتدى الأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اين انتم واين مشاريعكم ارجو من لديه مشروع ان يبادر ويحمله ليستفيد الجميع
للجميع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى:13:​


----------



## mezoooo2009 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى المهندس عبد الناصر عجوه مشروع ال gas turbine ده لسنه 2009 كان مشترك فيه 6 طلاب وممكن التاكد من ذلك من المهندس مصطفى شحاته نفسه وحتى لايضيع حق هؤلاء يجب نشر اسماءهم وانا كنت واحد منهم و دى الاسماء
م/مصطفى شحاته و م/معتز شلبايه و م/وائل عبد الرحمن و م/محمد الدشتى و م/مصطفى على زين و م/شيماء خالد .ارجو النشر شكرا


----------



## سلطان86 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

mezoooo2009 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى المهندس عبد الناصر عجوه مشروع ال gas turbine ده لسنه 2009 كان مشترك فيه 6 طلاب وممكن التاكد من ذلك من المهندس مصطفى شحاته نفسه وحتى لايضيع حق هؤلاء يجب نشر اسماءهم وانا كنت واحد منهم و دى الاسماء
> م/مصطفى شحاته و م/معتز شلبايه و م/وائل عبد الرحمن و م/محمد الدشتى و م/مصطفى على زين و م/شيماء خالد .ارجو النشر شكرا


على فكرة يا مهندس معتز (ميزو ) انت لو كنت قريت الموضوع من الاول ووأول رد أنا كتبته كنت هتلاقيني كاتب اسماء فريق المشروع 
شكرا


----------



## mezoooo2009 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
الى م/ عبد الناصر مشروع التخرج gas turbine لسنه 2009 كان مشترك فيه 6 طلاب. وممكن التاكد من ده من
م/ مصطفى شحاته نفسه. ويجب نشر اسماء هؤلاء الطلاب لانه من حقهم.
اسماء ال6 مهندسين كالاتى: م/ مصطفى شحاته م/معتز شلبايه م/وائل عبد الرحمن م/مصطفى على زين 
م/محمد الدشتى م/شيماء خالد
شكرا م/ عبد الناصر على الفكره دى حتى تعم الاستفاده على الكل 
ارجو من المنتدى النشر .:67:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

mezoooo2009 قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
> الى م/ عبد الناصر مشروع التخرج gas turbine لسنه 2009 كان مشترك فيه 6 طلاب. وممكن التاكد من ده من
> م/ مصطفى شحاته نفسه. ويجب نشر اسماء هؤلاء الطلاب لانه من حقهم.
> اسماء ال6 مهندسين كالاتى: م/ مصطفى شحاته م/معتز شلبايه م/وائل عبد الرحمن م/مصطفى على زين
> ...


مهندس ميزو 
لك خالص تحياتى واهلا بك فى ملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب
واحيطك علما بان الزميل مصطفى شحاتة قد نوه على هذه الملحوظة ودون فريق العمل كله وانا منتظر من حضراتكم المشاركة
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

سلطان86 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأول أحب أعرفكم بنفسى أخوكم مهندس مصطفى شحاته صاحب أول مشروع تخرج ينشر فى هذا الموضوع الأول بس أحب أن أضيف إسم فريق العمل فى مشروعgas turbine واللى الحمد لله كنت ليدر التيم بتاعه والحمد لله أيضا حصلت على درجة الامتياز فى هذا المشروع.فريق العلم كالتالى :-
> 1-مصطفى محمد توفيق شحاته
> 2-معتز إبراهيم شلباية
> 3-وائل عبد الرحمن عبد الغنى
> ...


وهذه هى المشاركة التى نوه فيها المهندس مصطفى على فريق العمل
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

سلطان86 قال:


> على فكرة يا مهندس معتز (ميزو ) انت لو كنت قريت الموضوع من الاول ووأول رد أنا كتبته كنت هتلاقيني كاتب اسماء فريق المشروع
> شكرا


شكرا مهندس مصطفى على التنويه
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (1 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم ازيك م عبد الناصر دي فكره جيده جدا بس انا مشروعي ليس له علاقه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه انما علاقته بهنسد الانتاج حيث انني خريجه هنسه الانتاج فهل ينفع ؟



اين مشروعك يا مهندسة عبير نحن فى انتظارك​


----------



## عمووور المصري (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور يا هندسه ودي روابط المشروع بتاعي

مشروع تصميم HRSG بمحطة كهرباء النوباريه - كلية الهندسة - جامعة الاسكندريه 2006 - د/ محمد طعيمه

*
http://rapidshare.com/files/164121607/the_book.rar.html

وده رابط تاني

**http://www.sendspace.com/file/i7j9ya

وده العرض التقديمي للمناقشه

**http://www.sendspace.com/file/mxhhqb

ودعواتكم معانا
*


----------



## براء الهيتي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ العزيز ممكن احصل عاى مشروع تخرج اسم المشروع (تاثيراوسط التقسيه على منحني اجهاد_انفعال لسبائك البرونز الكرومي) مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

عمووور المصري;1338494 قال:


> مشكووور يا هندسه ودي روابط المشروع بتاعي
> 
> مشروع تصميم hrsg بمحطة كهرباء النوباريه - كلية الهندسة - جامعة الاسكندريه 2006 - د/ محمد طعيمه
> 
> ...


مشكووووووووور جدا مهندس عموووور المصرى ياريت توضح لنا مجموعة المشتركين فى المشروع واسماؤهم واعادة تحميل المشروع لأنك زى ماانت شايف الزملاء بيزعلوا من عدم ذكر اسماؤهم وهذا حقا لهم ( للأسف الشديد الروابط لاتعمل ارجو اعادة التحميل )
لك خالص تحياتى
​


----------



## the black tiger (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

the black tiger قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا هندسه



اهلا بك مهندس النمر الأسود ومنتظرين منك المشاركة وان كان ممكن تحميل مشروعك
شكرا على المرور


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اعزائى الذين وعدوا بتحميل مشاريعهم اين هم
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## م.عطاء العلم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم والرحمة......
انا المهندسه عطاءالعلم اعمل على مشروع تخرج بعنوان (تصميم الحزام الناقل للقدره)باللغة الانكليزيه فارجو تزويدي بتقرير يحتوي على المعادلات الخاصه بهذا الموضوع
مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بكى مهندسة عطاء فى ملتقاكى ملتقى المهندسين العرب ماذا تعنى كلمة حزام هل معناه السيور مثلا ام الجنازير
لكى خالص تحياتى


----------



## عباس سمير (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا من العراق طالب في المعهد التقني / كوت 
قسم التقنيات الميكانيكية المرحلة الثانية
وهذا مشروعي http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/11/13/15/830221719.jpg
وهو عبارة عن مجسم لمركز الحاسبات في المعهد والمجسم قد عملته ببرنامج 3D MAX 6


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عباس سمير قال:


> السلام عليكم انا من العراق طالب في المعهد التقني / كوت
> قسم التقنيات الميكانيكية المرحلة الثانية
> وهذا مشروعي http://www6.0zz0.com/2009/11/13/15/830221719.jpg
> وهو عبارة عن مجسم لمركز الحاسبات في المعهد والمجسم قد عملته ببرنامج 3d max 6


 اشكرك مهندس سمير على هذا التصميم الرائع
ولكن نريد من حضرتك شرح مراحل التنفيذ ومن الدكتور المشرف على المشروع ومراحل تكوينه اقدر مجهود حضرتك ولك خالص التحية​


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

اقدم لكم اطروحتي في الماجستير 
THEORETICAL STUDY ON THE DESIGN OF ADJUSTABLE HYDRODYNAMIC PADS BEARING OPERATING UNDER DYNAMIC LOAD
عن تصميم جديد لكرسي تحميل new journal bearing
وانا اطلب من المهندس عبد الناصرعجودة ان يضع ملفاتي هذه عند اول رد لي عن موضعه اذا امكن
هذا الملخص بالعربي:













اي مهندس عنده اهتمام في هذا المجال لا يتردد فانا حاضر للتعاون (design of sleeve bearing)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس الفاضل عبدالناصر عجوة 

ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. فكرة إنبثقت منكم .. 
طبقتموها .. وبدأت تؤتي ثمارها ..

أشكر كل من وضع مشروعه .. وهي بادرة حسنة .. 
إطلعت على بعضها ولم أستطع الإطلاع على اخرى لعدم فتح الملفات ..

الشكر للمهندسين

1-مصطفى محمد توفيق شحاته
2-معتز إبراهيم شلباية
3-وائل عبد الرحمن عبد الغنى
4-مصطفى على زين العابدين
5-محمد محمود الدشتى
6-شيماء خالد محمد


وكذلك م. أسامة القاسي ..م. عموور المصري.. 
م.عباس سمير... د. حيادر محبس ( بحث جميل ..متمنيا له الحصول على الدكتوراه)


وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم ..​


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد 
لكن عندي طلب بسيط من المهندس عبد الناصر ان ينقل لي هذا الملف الى اول رد لي عن موضوعه اذا امكن 

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ المهندس الفاضل عبدالناصر عجوة
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله .. فكرة إنبثقت منكم ..
> طبقتموها .. وبدأت تؤتي ثمارها ..
> ...


*استاذى الفاضل الدكتور / محمد*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دمت بخير وشكرا جزيلا على هذه الكلمات النبيلة وشكرا على المرور والمتابعة
تقبل خالص تحياتى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور محمد
> لكن عندي طلب بسيط من المهندس عبد الناصر ان ينقل لي هذا الملف الى اول رد لي عن موضوعه اذا امكن
> 
> مع الشكر والتقدير


استاذى الفاضل المتالق فى حضوره بالملتقى د / محبس

شكرا جزيلا على ماتقدمه فى الملتقى وعلى هذا الموضوع الرائع 
ام نقل الملف فانت غالى وطلبك بسيط جارى التنفيذ وتقبل نحياتى
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*د. محبس 
*
*تم تلبية الطلب وتجربة الرابط
 بصراحة بحث رائع
 مشكور على الملفات وتقبل احترامى*​


----------



## د.محبس (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وانا اعتذر استاذ عبد الناصر عن التاخير


----------



## د.محبس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اين الهمة يا مهندس عبد الناصر عوجة ( عجوة )
موضوعنا مطروح في الصفحة السادسة

تحياتي لك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1364379 قال:


> اين الهمة يا مهندس عبد الناصر عجوة
> موضوعنا مطروح في الصفحة السادسة
> 
> تحياتي لك


* شكرا جزيلا د محبس وربنا يعلى همتنا ويزيدنا من نعمه وفضله
*​


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اسف اسف فانا حفظتك على منطقة لنا في تكريت في العراق ولد فيها صدام حسين واسمها العوجة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس;1367538 قال:


> اسف اسف فانا حفظتك على منطقة لنا في تكريت في العراق ولد فيها صدام حسين واسمها العوجة


لا اسف ولا حاجة فالعراق والعراقيين اخوة لنا نحبهم ونسال الله ان يهلك اعداء اهل التوحيد وان يهلك اعداء اهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم وان يهلك اعداء الخلفاء الراشدين ابوبكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى عليهم رضوان الله جميعا
وشكرا د محبس
​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

وهذا رابط مشروع تخرجي يا اخواني..في المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا ببنها..
http://www.2shared.com/file/9327063/10a095bf/Finaaal.html


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> لا اسف ولا حاجة فالعراق والعراقيين اخوة لنا نحبهم ونسال الله ان يهلك اعداء اهل التوحيد وان يهلك اعداء اهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم وان يهلك اعداء الخلفاء الراشدين ابوبكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي عليهم رضوان الله جميعا
> وشكرا د محبس
> ​



نسال الله ان يهلك اعداء اهل التوحيد وان يهلك اعداء اهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم وان يهلك اعداء الخلفاء الراشدين ابوبكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي عليهم رضوان الله جميعا
كلام جميل 
امين رب العالمين​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> وهذا رابط مشروع تخرجي يا اخواني..في المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا ببنها..
> http://www.2shared.com/file/9327063/10a095bf/finaaal.html


*جارى التحميل وشكرا جزيلا اخونا مصطفى وارجو حذف السؤال واجابته من توقيعك
لك خالص تحياتى
*​


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى شكرا لك على هذا البحث المفيد

تحياتي لك 

اسمح لي سوف اعرض مشروعكم على صديق لي مهتم بموضوع بحثكم لتعم الفائدة


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> *جارى التحميل وشكرا جزيلا اخونا مصطفى وارجو حذف السؤال واجابته من توقيعك*​
> 
> *لك خالص تحياتى*​


 
لما يا اخي؟؟؟؟؟ ...........اليست هي الحقيقه؟؟؟..اما تريد ان نداري الحقيقه وندفنها؟؟
اليس ماحدث لنسائنا في السودان اعمال بربريه؟؟..وماذنبهم في ذلك الاذى؟؟..حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس يا اخي الفاضل..انا اعرف ان مشاهدة الكره حرام..ولكن هذا شيئ بين العبد وربه ولكن الضرب والاذى شيئ لاسكوت عليه..

دكتور محبس..
المشروع وصاحب المشروع تحت امرك يا اخي الفاضل..


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزي مصطفى هل لك ان تزودني باسم البرنامج الذي تم استخدامه في التحليل قد يكون اسمه موجود في البحث لكن انا لم اتمعن اكثر لان البحث يحتاج وقت لكثافة المعلومات القيمة التي فيه وعلم بحثكم ممتاز وبشكل واضح ومتعوب عليه....


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (22 نوفمبر 2009)

اسم البرنامج يا اخي هو Fluent 6.3 وGambit 3.2 وقد قمنا في هذا المشروع برسم ريش stator وrotor
وقمنا بدراسة تأثير ال boundary layerعلى total pressure و ال velocity فكما هو موضح بالشكل يا اخي هناك boundary layerعلى سطح كل ريشه ويتحدو معا في اخر الريشه وتسمى هذه المنطقه ب weak propagation فهذه الظاهره تقلل من القدره الخارجه من التربينه..والبحث كله عباره عن تأثير الboundary layerعلى قدرة التربينه باعتبارها من المفاقيد للطاقه..لان الstator كما تعلمون يحول طاقة الضغط الموجوده بالمائع الى طاقة حركه تقوم بتحريك ال rotor


----------



## د.محبس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جدا والبحث له امتداد كبير cfd


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم يا اخي الاصل في البحث CFD اي Computational Fluid Dynamics واستخداماتها في الالات التربينيه..


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> اسم البرنامج يا اخي هو fluent 6.3 وgambit 3.2 وقد قمنا في هذا المشروع برسم ريش stator وrotor
> وقمنا بدراسة تأثير ال boundary layerعلى total pressure و ال velocity فكما هو موضح بالشكل يا اخي هناك boundary layerعلى سطح كل ريشه ويتحدو معا في اخر الريشه وتسمى هذه المنطقه ب weak propagation فهذه الظاهره تقلل من القدره الخارجه من التربينه..والبحث كله عباره عن تأثير الboundary layerعلى قدرة التربينه باعتبارها من المفاقيد للطاقه..لان الstator كما تعلمون يحول طاقة الضغط الموجوده بالمائع الى طاقة حركه تقوم بتحريك ال rotor


*رااااااااااااائع مهندس مصطفى رائع حضرتك والدكتور محبس مشكوووورين على هذه المشاركات والتفاعل
*​


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير يامهندس عبد الناصر..وبارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك في الملتقى..


----------



## د.محبس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

لقد اطلعت على بعض مفردات البحث الجميل لكن فقط عندي تعليق بسيط جدا
العنوان
انا افضل 
theoretical study of gas turbine stages

instead of
numerical study of gas turbine stage
*
السبب ان numerical تعني اما استخدام طريقة عددية من طرق fem or fdm (هناك ذكر فقير جدا في ص43) تكتب معادلاتها داخل السرد في الدراسة يعني دائما بحوث الباحثين كما في science direct اذا اكانت numerical تلزم بتوضيح نوع nodes و elements المستخدم وما هو السبب الذي دفعه في استخدام هذه العناصر في هذا التطبيق بالذات وبعد ذلك يعتمده داخل برنامج التحليل fluent مثلا.

لانه انت عملت في fluent انت سوف ترسم الريشة وتضع boundary and operating conditions ولحد الان هذا عمل عام لكن عندما تاتي الى التحليل وعمل meshing سوف تجد ان هناك قائمة طويلة عريضة من انواع elements واي نوع سوف يعمل ويحلل لكن لكل نوع استخدامه.....فاي element type استخدمت ولماذا؟؟*

فقرة اخرى اين references


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم فعلا نحن لم نذكر الطريقه في التقرير لا عتمادنا ان البرنامج يعمل بطريقة Finite Element Method
وعند رسمنا للريش تم رسمها بواسطة الGambit وقمنا بتقسيم الريشه الى meshes وقمنا بتحديد ال boundary layer وبعد ذلك قمنا بحفظ الرسمه..وتم استدعائها في ال Fluent وقمنا بادخال قيمه للدخول من حيث السرعه والضغط او ال operating condition كماذكرت حضرتك..وعمل iteration بقيمة 1000مره ووضعنا في حسابنا نوع السريان وهو بالتاكيد Turbulent Flow وحددنا نوع اللزوجه ووضعنا قيمه افتراضيه لها..لكن لم نتطرق لطريق حل البرنامج للمعادلات اكتفينا بالنتائج التي يحسبها البرنامج..ولكن نحن نعلم ان البرنامج يعمل بطريقة Finite Element Method..ولكن هذا رايك واقدره واحترمه..ولك يا اخي اعتقد ان المشروع الذي يدخل فيه حسابات برنامج يدخل تحت اسم numerical ايضا..ولك جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك..وارجو انت تكون قد استفدت فعلا من المشروع


----------



## د.محبس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات جميلة في المشروع لكن انا اشتركت في ندوات تؤئمة اجنبية عراقية تلزم بحث numerical ان يوضح الباحث ويمحص اي element type يستخدم مع شرحها ليكون المطلع الدارس للبحث على درايه اي شريحة استخدمت من مئات الشرائح الموجودة في fluent لان كل شريحة تعطي بيانات مختلفة..اعتقد انت تفهمني 

اما اذا انت لم يكن عليك جانب التحليل في fluent فيمكنك ان تسئل صاحب التحليل اي شريحة استخدم او الدكتور المشرف

ملاحظة :
مثلا ان هناك شريحة element قد يكون رقمها e345في fluent تستخدم للخشب لانه anistropic 
واخرى للحديد نوع هش................او قد يكون استخدام الشريحة حسب القوة او bc ...الكل مدونة في help of the fluent


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندس مصطفى مشرفة - دكتور محبس - لكما خالص تحياتى وكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك
اعاده الله علينا وعلى جميع امة التوحيد بالخير والسلام والنصر​


----------



## د.محبس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير عيد سعيد
م.عبد الناصر عجوة


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (25 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير م.عبد الناصر..وبارك الله جهودك في المنتدى..


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (25 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> معلومات جميلة في المشروع لكن انا اشتركت في ندوات تؤئمة اجنبية عراقية تلزم بحث numerical ان يوضح الباحث ويمحص اي element type يستخدم مع شرحها ليكون المطلع الدارس للبحث على درايه اي شريحة استخدمت من مئات الشرائح الموجودة في fluent لان كل شريحة تعطي بيانات مختلفة..اعتقد انت تفهمني
> 
> اما اذا انت لم يكن عليك جانب التحليل في fluent فيمكنك ان تسئل صاحب التحليل اي شريحة استخدم او الدكتور المشرف
> 
> ...


 
عزيزي الدكتور محبس..نحن لمن نتطرق لهذه الملحوظه..نحن اخترنا عند رسمنا في ال gambitان هذه الريشه solidفقط ولكن لم نتطرق لنوع الماده..ولكنها معلمه قيمه وجزاك الله كل خير..سوف ابحث عنها في ال help ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محبس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*عزيزي مصطفى شكرا على تقبلك معلومتي*


----------



## م/ أيمن النعمي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب هندسة في السنة الثالثة واتمنى ان تقبلوني لديكم
واتمنى كذالك ان تساعدونني في مشروح تخرجي والذى هو بعنوان
how can us increase efficency for solar cell?

ارجوا المساعدة وشكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ أيمن النعمي;1373544 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب هندسة في السنة الثالثة واتمنى ان تقبلوني لديكم
> واتمنى كذالك ان تساعدونني في مشروح تخرجي والذى هو بعنوان
> how can us increase efficency for solar cell?
> ...


*مهندس ايمن اهلا بك فى وسط اخوانك واخواتك بملتقاك ملتقى المهندسين العرب وتقبلنا نحن ان نكون معا 
وربنا ييسر ونفيدك او احد الزملاء يفيدك 
دمت بخير ولك خالص تحياتى
*​


----------



## د.محبس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ أيمن النعمي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب هندسة في السنة الثالثة واتمنى ان تقبلوني لديكم
> واتمنى كذالك ان تساعدونني في مشروح تخرجي والذى هو بعنوان
> how can us increase efficency for solar cell?
> ...



see these files in links that
may be effective


http://pdfdatabase.com/download_fil...+High-Efficiency,+Low-Cost+PV+Technology+.pdf
http://pdfdatabase.com/download_fil...=Solar+Cell+Sets+World+Efficiency+Record+.pdf
http://pdfdatabase.com/download_fil...=Solar+Cell+Sets+World+Efficiency+Record+.pdf
http://pdfdatabase.com/download_fil...ar+cell+efficiency+tables+-+January+2008+.pdf
http://pdfdatabase.com/download_file_i.php?file=11586215&desc=Solar-Cell+.pdf


----------



## د.محبس (28 نوفمبر 2009)

م/ أيمن النعمي:

توجد كتب اخرى عن هذا الموضوع في 
www.ebookee.com


----------



## engineer sameer (29 نوفمبر 2009)

يرجى تثبيته لأهميته.


----------



## نبيل عوض (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززل الالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*

this is vibration or noise!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (9 ديسمبر 2009)

حاضر يا فندم..ألم ملفات المشروع و احمله فورا


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مهندس اشرف على التعامل والتعاون معنا


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (10 ديسمبر 2009)

عبدالله أشرف قال:


> حاضر يا فندم..ألم ملفات المشروع و احمله فورا


ونحن ننتظر حضرتك مهندس عبدالله اشرف وشكرا جزيلا على الاستجابة​


----------



## hhhkhalil (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الفكرة الجميلة التي تفيد طلاب كلية الهندسة .


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

hhhkhalil قال:


> مشكور على هذا الفكرة الجميلة التي تفيد طلاب كلية الهندسة .


*شكرا جزيلا على مروركم الكريم ونتمنى ان كان هناك مشروع لديكم ان تحملوه
تقبلوا تحياتى
*​


----------



## وليد23 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

barka allahou fik mchkour 3la fikra


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 ديسمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> ونحن ننتظر حضرتك مهندس عبدالله اشرف وشكرا جزيلا على الاستجابة​


مازلنا فى انتظار التحميل
لك خالص الشكر
​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شيء جميل
وفقكم الله


----------



## د.محبس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشاريع جيدة جدا
بارك الله فيك 
تحياتي


----------



## seaofdark (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوور اوى ونا ساعيد جدا بمشاركتى و اتمنى ان استفيد من خبرتكم المتعدده


----------



## سامح محمود محمد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks eng.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (2 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> مشاريع جيدة جدا
> بارك الله فيك
> تحياتي


مشكور دكتور محبس وننتظر من حضرتك مزيد من المواضيع والمشاركات


seaofdark قال:


> مشكوور اوى ونا ساعيد جدا بمشاركتى و اتمنى ان استفيد من خبرتكم المتعدده


*ونحن ايض نتمنى ان نستفيد من خبرة حضرتك*


سامح محمود محمد قال:


> thanks eng.


*thanks v.v.m*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

فكره رائعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> فكره رائعه بارك الله فيكم


*مشكور اخى الفاضل على المرور
*​


----------



## مهندس من طنطا (8 مارس 2010)

انا فى بكالريوس ميكانيكا قوى فى هندسه شبرا ومشروع تخرجى انى نجحت اشغل محرك بالهواء من غير وزقود بالهواء فقط وكنت محتاج راعى للمشروع لو حد يقدر يساعدنى هبقى سعيد جدا شكرا


----------



## renoo (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجوكم ساعدوني في مشروع لماده انظمه تحكم او اذا يوجد لديكم مشروع بخصوص هذه الماده


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 أبريل 2010)

*وصلتنى هذه الرسالة من الأخ الفاضل عمرووووو المصرى
وهى خاصة باعادة تحميل مشروعه
فشكرا جزيلا له

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

هذا هو رابط مشروع التخرج الخاص بي 

اعادة تصميم HRSG لمحطة كهرباء النوبارية

جامعة الاسكندرية 2006

http://www.sendspace.com/file/f83ts2​*


----------



## ayman abonazel (23 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن ترفع المشروع تاني لان اللينك انتهي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

